# Cube Tank - Luis Navarro



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Luis has created a Cube Tank, Posting the pictures for him.

Text and Photos by Luis with some slight editing

I designed the aquascape to be simple, thinking ahead of time the plants I was going to use. Using enough materials to create not only depth but open space as well a triangular design seem to work just fine!

The space is limited only 18 X 20 inches!










The aquarium is located at my workplace, and the plant order did not arrive time due to the holidays. I was forced to plant it with what was available at the time.










The plants finally arrived, the tank was emptied again leaving just one inch or so of water above the substrate line (make things easier) and the plants where prepared for planting.
The plant selection is:
Hemianthus calichroides
Prosepinaca palustris
Pogostemon stellata "broad leaf"
Blyxa japonica
Bolbitis heudelotti
Elocharis acicularis










As requested by my boss, she wanted the aquarium to have 2 views! So by using the already mention triangular design. The use of available space was very well used I think!










After six weeks the plants are growing at normal speed and fertilization was initiated after the first week of planting.










Different angle of the cube










I will soon update a new pictures of this layout.

Edit...

Tank Size :30 Gallon Oceanic cube

Lighting: 175 MH pendant by Hamilton bulb temp. 6,500 K

Substrate: Onyx sand covered with "silver sand" by Aquatic Nature Belgium

Luis


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Luis,

I'm impressed. I'm looking forward to the maturation of your aquascape. Keep posting pictures every so often.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

.....makes me want to re-do my cube tank LOL


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Man, how do they do it? The tank looks great and the two views created are amazing. 

gnatster - Any idea what lighting and substrate was used ?

Andrew


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey luis,
Awesome looking tank! 

1)What are you using for gravel? Have you tried ADA substrates? 

2)And did you get those rocks from Houston? 

3)Also what bait did you decide for this aquascape? 

4)Finally, do you think that the hairgrass might overtake the H. callitrichoides and if it will how will you combat it? 

Adios,

David


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> gnatster - Any idea what lighting and substrate was used ?


No, however I sent Luis a note asking him to let me know or to post.


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Great hardscape. I too look forward to how this tank develops..


----------



## locus (Dec 7, 2004)

david lim said:


> 1)What are you using for gravel?


Looks like Onyx Sand to me, just set up a 7gallon with this stuff - it looks better than I expected.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

how many gallons is this?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Added tank size and type, lighting and substrate components to the orginal post.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

The aquarium is a Oceanic 30 gallon cube 
The light is a 175 watt 6,500 K pendant
21 Kilos of onyx sand
10 Kilos of silver sand by aquatic nature (to cover the onyx)
30 Jelly bean African tetras 
20 Cardina japonica
10 ottocinclus affinins
2 Crosochelius siamensis
Thank you Nathan for posting the pictures


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice Luis! I too wonder how the hair grass and the hc will do in proximity like that. Keep us posted!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's beautiful Luis. I've always admired your skill with hardscape materials. It's some of the most elegant positioning I've seen outside of Amano's work. How many tanks does this make now, 15?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Bert H said:


> Very nice Luis! I too wonder how the hair grass and the hc will do in proximity like that. Keep us posted!


So far Hc it seems to be the dominant plant and the final result is like a box of chocolates you never know what you will get.
How to thank you Phil!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

did you know the onyx comes in sand too? or did you only want on the bottom? nice tank, it's hard to find a tank that utilizes rock and wood as hardscape since they dont seem to match sometime, I really like the look of the grey sand, makes me want to try it after I try ada.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> did you know the onyx comes in sand too? or did you only want on the bottom? nice tank, it's hard to find a tank that utilizes rock and wood as hardscape since they dont seem to match sometime, I really like the look of the grey sand, makes me want to try it after I try ada.


What I have under the and is onyx sand. I rather cover the substrate just because the way it looks is not my cup of tea, I always do it even with flourite.
BTW I will use ADA substrates from now on.
Best regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

What is this silver sand stuff?


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

very nice, i am curious how the lighting is working for you. I have a 175watt coralife pendant over my cube tank (24"x24"x26"h ~60 gallons) and it is almost too much light. I'm running a coralvue 6500K

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

ShaneSmith said:


> What is this silver sand stuff?


Shane the silver sand is just sand there is nothing in it. the only porpuse of using it is to cover the onyx sand.
Kevin I have 3 cubes way smaller than yours and all plants are doing well. I always use lots of light. BTW I have the same system as you.
Best regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello Luis.

Very nice layout. You wanted depth and open space and you´ve got it. I would have placed the Blyxa japonica more between rocks though. it´s just my perfeccionist mind working, don´t take it badly.  The Hemianthus callitrichoides will add the final touch to the layout when it spreads over the open spaces and against the rocks. Very nature. Cubes are my favourite kind of tank. We can pretty much do anything we want from them. Yours is no exception.

Look forward to see updates.

Question: Do you have CO2 injection?

regards,

André


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Oi Andre tudo bem? I assure you the Blyxa will look better with time and one of the basic rules I always follow is thinking ahead of time estimating how the plants will grow. 
Sim andre tudos mis acuarios tem C02.
Abraco
Luis Navarro


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

:lol: Não sabia que falávamos a mesma língua.  De novo, muito bom layout. A tua wepage diz tudo.

Abraço

André


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

My 60 gallon has the MH pendant about 6 inches from the surface of the water. Out of curiousity, roughly how high do you suspend your lights?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Kevin I don't suspend the pendants my self I paid an electrician to do it. I think is always best.
Regards,
Navarro


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Luis has created a Cube Tank, Posting the pictures for him.
> 
> Text and Photos by Luis with some slight editing
> 
> ...


I can't see any photos

James


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

where'd you get the sand?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Aquatic Nature sells the sand.
Navarro


----------

